

Apple: Jobs' "Retire, Relax, Enjoy your family" exchange is fake - bbatsell
http://www.loopinsight.com/2010/07/01/apple-jobs-conversation-with-customer-is-a-fake/

======
thesethings
Boy Genius Report updated the post with full (email) headers. For now it looks
like they're sticking with the story:

[http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/07/01/exclusive-
conversa...](http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/07/01/exclusive-conversation-
with-steve-jobs-on-the-iphone-4-antenna-problems/)

~~~
bbatsell
Except that they posted the headers of an e-mail from "Tom" _to_ Jobs, so they
necessarily show absolutely no Apple-related mail servers. (And that's, of
course, on top of the fact that headers are incredibly easily faked.)

~~~
thesethings
Yep. Plus the fact that Apple went out of their way to deny the exchange
(something they've never done before with I-emailed-Steve stories), suggests
that this is fake.

But BGR is sticking with it for now.

------
vlad
The original blog and the information in the e-mail headers show that the
customer said the quote, not Steve Jobs. The original article was incorrect.

------
bbatsell
Additionally, Daniel Eran Dilger* claims the purported recipient of the e-mail
tried to sell him the e-mail exchange two days prior, raising the question of
whether BGR money changed hands.

*I take everything he writes under his own name and any and all pseudonyms with a large grain of salt, but it's worth noting.

------
volodia
Since Steve Jobs is known for replying to emails, people can potentially try
to manipulate Apple's image like that guy did. It could hurt the reputation of
the company; I wonder why Jobs does that (and his emails usually don't have
much content anyway).

------
mikecane
I smelled a rat because the emails "to" Jobs were borderline psycho, with all
those misspellings and bad sentences. I wrote it off as possibly someone whose
first language wasn't English. Actually, we were all being laughed at by a
prankster.

------
klochner
Such is the danger of letting the CEO respond to email, especially given his
tendency for off-the-cuff remarks

------
alanh
Where is the source for THIS claim?

~~~
saint-loup
"Well, now Fortune is reporting that they've been told by a "a top Apple
spokesman" that the emails are fake, and the exchange never happened. Of
course, emails are notoriously easy to fake, and Apple has not been in the
habit of commenting on its CEO's online wanderings, so our ears pricked up
when we saw this article. We've reached out to Apple and they have
independently confirmed to us that the conversation is indeed a hoax."

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/01/apple-pr-says-recent-
stev...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/01/apple-pr-says-recent-steve-jobs-
emails-are-fake/)

------
siglesias
It's hard to imagine anybody having the gumption to talk to Steve Jobs like
that.

